# Pheasant Hunting near Fargo



## bobp (Nov 17, 2010)

I am looking at going pheasant hunting but everywhere I go near Fargo (mainly Alice area) I can not seem to find any birds. I am willing to travel an hour or two any advise would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

bo, the farhter south and west you go the better off you are. There are two problems in SE ND. The CRP is going out so habitat is gone and the spring was wet so the chicks caught hell. Plan some time for a scout and check out the SC ND, or farther west.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Will agree with Dick. There are some areas closer to town but if not posted they get hammered by hunters. I'd start west of Sheyenne River and south of I 94, should have some luck there. Don't be afraid to knock on some doors either, you'd be surprised how often you will get permission.


----------

